# overlap / headlap (verb and noun)



## ngsngsg4

¡Saludos!
Tengo algo de confusión sobre la diferencia entre "solapar" y "traslapar".  El contexto es "the overlap" de tejas de techo, así que también me vendría bien saber el sustantivo correcto.  Otra traducción que busco es para "headlap" (véase el dibujo adjunto).  Nota que éste es un término muy específico, la distancia que la hilera 3 solapa (¿traslapa?) la hilera 1; no se refiere simplemente al solapamiento (¿?) de hilera 2 sobre hilera 1, por ejemplo.

Agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda.


----------



## el_novato

Hello.

"Traslape" is the word.


----------



## ngsngsg4

Thanks for the quick reply..., but I asked several questions and don't know which you're responding to.  What is the difference between "traslape" and "solape"?  And how do you say "headlap", which is different than "overlap"?


----------



## el_novato

Para headlap se usa "distancia de traslape". En otras partes dicen "traslapo".


----------



## el_novato

> *overlap* vt*traslapar*
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=overlap


----------



## el_novato

Para la actividad que estás utilizando, en esta zona geográfica se utiliza la palabra "traslape". Y en donde me ha tocado trabajar (fábricas) se usa "traslape".  "Solapar" casi no la he escuchado en este contexto.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

*Solapar* y *traslapar* tienen el sentido de *cubrir* una cosa con otra. La diferencia estribaría en el *contexto*.

Saludos.


----------



## ngsngsg4

I really do appreciate the response, and the attempt to help, but this doesn't answer my question(s). 
I know 'traslape' can mean 'overlap' but that doesn't tell me the difference from 'solape,' which also means overlap. and 'headlap' is very specific - as can be seen in the drawing - and needs to be differentiated from a simple 'overlap'.


----------



## el_novato

ngsngsg4 said:


> I really do appreciate the response, and the attempt to help, but this doesn't answer my question(s).



Pues la verdad necesito aprender a leer.

Saludos




ngsngsg4 said:


> ... El contexto es "*the overlap*" de tejas de techo, así que también me vendría bien saber el sustantivo correcto.


Sustantivo =  *el traslape*
Verbo = traslapar



ngsngsg4 said:


> Otra traducción que busco es para "*headlap*"  ...



Headlap = *distancia de traslape*.


----------



## GabrielGabo

Estimado *ngsngsg *el_novato no te ha dicho toda la verdad. Dice que "*Solapar* y *traslapar* tienen el sentido de *cubrir* una cosa con otra. La diferencia estribaría en el *contexto" *lo cual es una verdad pero limitada pues no responde totalmente tus preguntas. Mira, solapar se usa en el contexto del vestido, incluso podrás encontrar que existe el sustantivo solapa, busca "ancho solapa traje" y las fotos te mostrarán las solapas de un traje de hombre. También se utiliza para las faldas de las mujeres y otras prendas de vestir.
Por otra parte en ciencia se utiliza con mayor frecuencia el verbo traslapar cuando se habla sobre orbitales atómicos o moleculares, el traslape de los orbitales es un indicador de la fuerza del enlace que los mantiene unidos.

Finalmente, en el ámbito de los techos es preferible usar la palabra "traslape".

Leí http://www.traditionalroofing.com/TR6_headlap.html y creo que sería correcto traducir *headlap* por "traslape crítico" o "traslape anti-lluvia".
En México es frecuente que al encontrar términos con traducción complicada, como es el caso,  se deja el texto original y los especialistas  -de uno o de otro idioma- saben a qué se refiere. El lego, claro, tendrá que aprender qué es el *headlap.*


----------

